# Rearranged the tank !!



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well i have been thinking long enough and I love the way it worked out .
I put in most my wood ,aside from the ones that change the water color .
I put caves on the bottom of the wood in the middle and its like having a basement for the pleco's.
They are just starting to relax now .......
here some pics , i grabbed a few of the plecs while it was empty ...may be my last chance for a long time with the sultans as they dont stay put long enough .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

here they are ......................these are when i took everything out and was placing the wood first


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

These are the final product ...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was really dreading the rearrangement and removing some roots but ............I actually enjoyed it ....it took about 6 hours and the time flew by and only felt like 30 min ......
AWESOME ............
I can never get a good look at the sultans and they are beautifull !!
they have matured quite a bit and now they all have nice white tips they didnt have when i got them .


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

AWESOME! it looks great Doreen! just keep in mind to tuck lots of gravel under the peice with the hairnet/riccia, it could hurt the pleco's! 

another option is to make a riccia carpet with craft mat... it's that plastic stuff that you usually use for embroidery or making rugs (you get it in a rug/carpet kit)

you can usually get a large peice for 2-5 dollars, just cut it to the size you want, twice as large, put the riccia on half, then fold it over, tie shut with a twist tie, or zip tie (hubby should have some) then attach a couple fishing sinkers to it, or put a couple rock on the corners ...riccia tries to float =\


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

I was going to cut the ricca today but lol .......... 
Good idea we have tons of crafts 7 rubbermaids full ........ i never thaught of that .
We already have the rug hooking mats  great idea...
and yes alain has a ton of ties lol (howd you know rolmao)
It needs a clipping and i shall do that this week!!!!
should be interesting my first time lol
I have made a list of plant i WILL get if i have to go to hell to get them lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

heres my list

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Rotala_wallichii.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Ludwigia_repens.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_sessilis.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_inclinata.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_ammannia.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_mayaca.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_cardamine.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Hygrophila_polysperma_Rosanervig.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_arcuata.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_myriored.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Rotala_macrandra.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_madagascar.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Barclaya_longifolia.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_martii.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_ozelot.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_rubra.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Nymphaea_micrantha.php
http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Aldrovanda_vesiculosa.php

dont tell me i cant lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

like I said, with that equipement, there's basically no plant you can't keep...

I suggest getting rid of some of the extra bacopa if you want to stock a lot more stuff, but it's up to you


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Im a step ahead of you  i posted on trade thread


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH NO ........my daughter woke i looked at the tank and somethings wrong with all my plecos ...they are at the top panting ...some have heads out of the water .

My guess is Co2 ...indicator is green whatever that means .
I put a bubbler in . I dont understand the Co2 test but everything else is fine .

Would it be safe to say it is for oxygen?
no one ate and all at the top or close to it , if i flash the light they dont scurry   


Im thinking OMG if my daughter didnt wake up i think they would be dead.
about now they are just going back to their caves and no one is near the top .
Stupid me never thaught of shutting Co2 off while i took all the plants out and took my sweet time getting them back in .
Then when i got them in the lights went out .
Too much of a close call .
Think i will grab another timer and have the bubbler go on when lights go off .
Now i can go back to bed ........


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

when was the last WC? if not recent do one now.

is the new wood from a tank before? if not, is it cedar?

of couse not everyone has issues with it... http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.9605/msg00332.html


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

No i got the wood from eric ...

I did a water change last night first thing i did was test water prams fine .
Think i should do a waterchange now ?
I only did about 20%

my wood is ...Mopani and malaysian


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

good to know about the wood tho thanks .
I will do a small waterchange tomorrow just to be sure and i could do another 10 or 20 %
and maybe run carbon too


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the advice riceburner ...... i was in a pannick almost crying ,it helped me .
Today everything is fine everyone looks happy and healthy i will do a small water change after lights out and i have the bubble thingy still on .

Lat night gave me an opertunity to try and sex them ...
L134 's have confused me ... i can clearly pick out the males but the 1 i clearly see as a female is hosting a cave (and fat belly) .
any insights on that ? I thaught males were the cave guarders.

The BN i got from eric the female is so fat !!!

The sultans are almost impossible but think i may have 1 female but im not interested in mating them they are just beautifull.
Think when i get a new tank i will seperate the female .

I really really love pleco's!!
Think i may close my SW and just have the 2 bio-cubes so i can have room for another breeder tank


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

the stands


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well another rearrangement is coming this saturday ....
and all the plecos will be sold or moved to the smaller tank .
and this tank will be a zebra pleco tank only for the rest of my life !!!!!!!
aside from a few guppies and neons 
and of course julies only platy we got as a very small fry (she wont part with it lol)
It will also give me the opertunity to place the new plants from eric in better spots .
And this time the Co2 will be shut OFF lol 
and when im doing it shall run a HOB with carbon .
and clean and set up my 2126 canister filter for better filtration .
will be a busy weekend!!!!!


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

p.s ........I may have to sell my ricca rug thats on the wood with a hair net .
I could take it apart i guess but its just so nice on there ,its on a huge peice wood too ....clipping and making one better suited for my tank .
I havent a clue what they go for lol


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

just a note, if the co2 was on during a re-arranging, I wouldn't consider it enough to poison the tank.... I suspect it may be bubbling too fast


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well .......what a time to get zebra plecs .......my leopard frog is definately gravid , i didnt see her last night made me think ....and i saw her with a sultan........hummmmm...we took her out she is beat up a bit so i think she was doin the nasty with a sultin.......
and a sultan was hiding with my very gravid ready to pop BN pleco ...........
You getting some frisky fish there kat and if they dont mate i would be in shock!!!!

omg jim .....BN female got caught in the net and is hurt ... she should be fine now and i just have to clean that gravel .........may even take it out


----------

